# Transitioning from Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural to Annamaet Encore



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello,

I wanted to hear any opinions or experiences in regards to Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural. We have been feeding our 8 month old Golden this product per the recommendation of our breeder. I am disappointed I need to switch foods. Since we brought our girl home her stools have been loose and extremely potent. The gas that she has is out of this world. No exaggeration either. Unfortunately, I made the decision today to slowly transition her to Annamaet Encore. Tonight she had some of this food and so far so good - no gas. With Earthborn she would start up within a half an hour since her meal and also needed to go outside very often. I have heard that high protein diets can cause more frequent urination and not sure if that is the case here. 

Can someone please enlighten me because I have no prior experience with long term use of grain free food. Is gas and loose stools a side effect of grain free? I was disappointed I needed to switch because Earthborn is highly rated. Annamaet is a wonderful product too but I did get concerned seeing the Encore formula only received 4 stars on Dog Food Advisor. I am very apprehensive to go grain free again so decided to try this formula for now. Any opinions on the grain free question as well as thoughts/experiences with Annamaet Encore are much appreciated.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I feed grain free to my adults, but I don't to young puppies


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our girl is transitioning to grain free right now. We are on day 4 of her transition from Canidae to Orijen Regional Red. She's doing really well, good stools and little to no gas issues. She was very gassy on Canidae. Protein in the Orijen she is on is realllllly high (38%), but if you look at the ingredients list, it might be the most impressive food I have seen out there. It's really pricy about 90$ CAD for a 13 KG bag. Canidae is a lot more affordable at 55$ for a 13 KG bag. At this point, price is not an issue, because I want her to eat the best for her, and thrive on it. 

IMO grain free is the way to go. Dogs were not made to ingest grain so why is it in their food? I have no experience with Annamaet, but 4 stars is pretty good. It does have some ingredients high on the list that are undesirable such as brown rice and dried beet pulp. Other than that, it looks like an above average food.


----------



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you! That crossed my mind too - perhaps she is too young for grain free.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

At 8 months, she should be on an ALS food, so I think grain free should be just fine for her.


----------



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Ripley16 thank you. Is your girl older? I am wondering if ours is too young and the high protein is too much on her system. I will check out Orijen. We too don't care about the price either as long as we know she will be healthy! Annamaet is a great food - they are local for us and the owner is very passionate about the products. He will even answer your questions personally if you call! I do have confidence in them but was disappointed in that she can't seem to tolerate Earthborn since they rated so highly. I have heard wonderful things about grain free and would like to follow what is natural for them. I may wait till she is a bit older and then incorporate it again. I appreciate everyone's thoughts.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Another alternative is to mix a bag of grain free with a bag of high quality food with some grains. That way the grain load is cut in half but not out totally


----------



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Oops sorry saw that last post of yours after I posted! I may try out an Annamaet Grain Free formula. I picked up just a small bag today of Encore. I don't want to switch her around too much but do want to find the best match for her tolerance and health. Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## Mya's Mommy (Feb 18, 2013)

Good idea Loisiana! That is what I am doing now with the transition from Earthborn. I may just continue that if it works and at least I know she is getting some grain free benefits


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Also use some canned pumpkin to aid in the transition. It is really good for sensitive stomachs.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I wouldn't feed grain free to a puppy after a year yes but at that point why switch if they're doing fine. Simpler the better with a puppy. Tummies too sensitive


----------

